# Shoe Carving Challenge



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*The Journey's Beginning*

Oct. 1/10

Preface: Jordan has asked that we save our shoe carving projects for a grand unveiling when we have completed the challenge and I will do that, however, I want to blog about the experience, from a personal level, to document my journey of self-awareness and personal growth. To do that I need to go back to the beginning…

A week or so ago, Jordan Straker jokingly said something about posting a tutorial, teaching people how to "see" and to carve a shoe. What I have come to know about myself is that I am a great cheerleader. What I lack in hands-on skills I make up in my ability to motivate others to move forward and to fulfill their visions and dreams. (I think Martin also says something about this when he talks about our conversations when I first contacted him with ideas about the site.)

Anyway, I had to jump on Jordan's statement and try my best to see it come to fruition. What a great opportunity for Jordan, for our members, and for LumberJocks.com! Now, you know the saying, "Be careful what you wish for", well, Jordan took up the challenge and I, having made a personal pledge of following through with statements I've made and to take up opportunities that offer themselves, felt that since I pushed for the challenge I should participate. "Put your money where you mouth is" would be the motivating wisdom.

As I usually do when I find myself going into unfamiliar territories because of something that I have said I would do, I blocked my emotions, trying my best to ignore the fears of giving it a try. "Just jump in and do it" and the fears will take care of themselves. I mean once you are doing something you can't be afraid of starting, can you, since you have already started!

And so for the past week I have been waiting for that point where I've already started so I could let go of the emotional blocking. Underneath that veil of blankness I could still feel the anxieties just dying to be acknowledged. The result of this emotional non-battle battle was that I didn't choose my shoe until this morning. When I sent the picture to Jordan, as requested, I told him why I had had such a hard time choosing: I have two pairs of running shoes; both are identical. So which one should I choose?? The two identical pairs is the truth. The procrastination was the refusal to engage "fear".

*Step 1: The Template*
Today, I have the wood, the shoe, the Dremel bits, and Jordan's first lessons. And so the journey begins. I've now jumped the hurdle of the first "beginning".

A running joke here in this house is my lack of ability to judge distance (as well as to read a measuring tape in anything less than 1/4 inches. So it was no surprise to me that the vision in my mind of a running shoe "half the size of the original" was way off.

Now, I know that Jordan said to measure, to make sure the copy of the template was indeed 50% but I had to measure twice in order to believe that the 2" distance was now 1" .. and then half the length was indeed 50%. No wonder Prez laughed at me when I was looking at the pieces of basswood at the Wood Show today! I could make two or three pairs with the chunk of wood I picked out. Of course, I did buy a large piece in hopes that I really could carve and I'd have extra wood to make more creations. Really. Really I did! Prez might have a different story to tell.. but I'm sticking with this one.

*The Next Step*
The next step will be transferring the template to the wood. I'll do that tomorrow. I've overcome enough emotional hurdles for one day. That will be my next "beginning".


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


great blog Deppie
its good to have som knowledge from both sides 
after all you know the other side already (Tuuut - TuuuuT)

have a funny weekend
Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


thank you Dennis 
It is going to be an interesting experience.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


yes and allso from the sideline
beside I don´t have tools to it eyt, I don´t know a soft skandinavien wood 
and most handcarving I have seen has been in oak
so I will watch and learn from here and then we have to see what the future brings

Dennis


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


Debbie:

A great start. I also picked up a piece of basswood today. 4" X 6" x 36" I think I could make shoes for the whole team. But I'll be very happy with just one.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


The courage to do the best that you can do is what it's all about and all that I ask. Remember, I carved my first bird with a grinding stone - it looked like it! But I thought it was good at the time and each carving afterwards taught me more. But not everybody wants to be a carver so I am happy enough to do it for those who want to and have the extra time to try something new.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


one of my favourite quotes is: "If it is worth doing, it is worth doing wrong". haha I'm sure mine will be "wrong" but it is definitely worth doing!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


I just have to pick up on what MsDebbieP said.
She said you would help us "SEE".
Years ago I taught some classes on drawing with the Right Brain. Perhaps I should have said, drawing on the right brain. I took most of my lessons from a book called just that, "Drawing on the Right Brain" by Dr. Betty Edwards. She gave me explicit permission to use the material.
The point of the lessons was NOT to teach one to draw, but to teach how to SEE the subject.
I recommend the book for anyone who wishes to do anything in a realistic fashion. The Right Brain State is how we see things properly and the Left Brain State is how we make symbols, like stick figures.

I have no connection to Dr. Edwards' book in any way except that her books have helped me to overcome a problem I have had in "seeing".

ddwwb


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


Well Ms.Debbie…

I see.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


we are all so enlightened!  "I see"


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


I am glad that you decided to jump in and participate. I am also incredibly uncomfortable with trying this project. It is going to be such a great experience and stretch for all of us involved to try this! So exciting! Thank you for this blog that you started and are sharing with us. Knowing someone else is as fearful as I am but is still going ahead with it somehow helps motivate me to try also. I may be humiliated in a BIG way when all is said and done, but I am going to do my best to keep up and keep going. Already you have made it a lot of fun!

You are gonna do great girl! (I'll be your cheerleader!)

 Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


oh thanks Sheila!!!

I already think I took too much off on the toe area .. but it still looks like a shoe, so that's good 

in the end it will be "my first attempt", regardless of what it looks like.

It's nice to have a peer in the seat beside me in Jordan's class


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


It might be an opened toe shoe.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


...and by the way, I'm pretty proud of the gals in this class - I say GUMPTION!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...



I could always cut the top of my running shoe off to match my carved one when it is finished…. and nobody would ever know that I messed up. Oh darn - that's why the teacher asked for a picture FIRST.. darn.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


DON: (lurking in the back row, thought bubble over his head) - "Yeah, those girls are just playing up the teacher. I hope he doesn't come back here and peer over my shoulder. Maybe they'll keep his attention an' he'll forget about me!"


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


TEACHER!! TEACHER!!!! I think someone in the back of the room just threw a spitball!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


hahaa

Don.. you could pay us to keep the teachers' attention.. if not.. well, "teacher teacher.. someone in the back just threw a spitball!!!"


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie,
If your having trouble reducing a pattern, if you have an architects scale ruler, it's real easy to reduce a drawing by 1/2. You can measure the original item on the one inch scale, & then transfer it to your drawing using using the 1/2" scale.
*This is what an architects scale looks like.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


well isn't that a handy little gadget! 
You know how I am with measuring…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Journey's Beginning*
> 
> Oct. 1/10
> 
> ...


my biggest challenge is my workspace. But, I'm going to set up my carving stuff in the cabin.. start the fire (oh that's interesting-if the shoe doesn't go well, how convenient is that!!!) hahaa

anyway, I will have a nice space where I can spread my stuff out AND it doesn't smell like skunk like our basement/workshop does at the moment.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Carving & Perfectionism*

Oct. 3/10

The journey with the shoe carving is continuing - and my block of wood, at this point, still looks like a shoe! This is good.

But I was reminded of a very important component of carving, when a fellow student, TJ65, posted this update:

 My head hurts real bad. :-(
It's hot to touch too, I think it has been whirring away for way too long concentrating on getting the pattern of the sole drawn up. (Maybe I shuda went for an easier shoe!)
I didn't realise that you really have to think and measure when you carve something true to form!!
Now I know!! 

Perfectionism-if you want to be a "realism" carver you have to be a perfectionist! This carving student is NOT a perfectionist. And so I am now using that willpower that I drew upon last week to avoid getting caught up in "fear" to, now, trying to be accurate in my measuring and carving. This does not come naturally.

Just as I was fighting to keep the thoughts of fear and anxiety out of my head last week, this week I struggle to keep the ideas and follow through of "precision" IN my head. Perhaps this is a good thing because it distracts me from the fear of (whatever it is) that will probably always be there.

As I think about this challenge with perfectionism and of the fear of "whatever", I am reminded of something that I've considered on my journey towards self-awareness: I am, in fact, a perfectionist and, because of my fears of not being able to live up to this, I choose to be more casual with my creations.

The idea has merit - it completes the idea of what I am afraid of and it is a good motivation behind my relaxed goals. Although it makes sense, I am not completely sold on the idea. I look at my life and, everywhere, I see "casual", hodgepodge, non-perfectionism. Can this fear possibly be contaminating all of my life? I think not.

Regardless of this self-awareness journey, I return to the "now" and I still have a shoe to carve - a realistic shoe - a project that needs perfectionism, precision, focus, and a personal mantra of "I do care about the exact details" - at least on this project.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I'm reminded, as I read MsDebbieP's comments, of my experience in the OLD days, when I was in high school.
Yes, they DID have high schools back then.
But the were in drafty old log cabins. That may explain my hatred of cold weather.
But I digress.
Debbie comments on the fear that this challenge presents. I am mystified.
For whatever perverse reason, challenge has rarely caused fear in me. Not to say this shoe-carve isn't hard. It is, and I'll be hard pressed to complete the course with a good grade. But I guess I enjoy a challenge.
I was rarely fearful of tests in school. I would hear other students talking about it and I always wondered, "so what?" I didn't think about it much. I just showed up and took the test. No big deal.
Now, I must hasten to add, that lackadaisical attitude didn't spring from confidence.
I was sometimes not well prepared, but for some reason it didn't bother me.
And so it is with The Shoe.
I'll enjoy it to the full because it doesn't frighten me.
Perhaps it's also because I have great confidence in the instructor. Even though i haven't started carving yet, I have this good feeling that it will be good for me and will expand my knowledge and skill.
And thanks to Jordan for being so willing to share.

ddwwb


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I want your level of "being" ... you live in the "now". It is what it is… live it, savour it, learn from it, grow and move to the next "now".

I can do it - but I have to block the fears from surfacing. But I know they are there. And now I have a new mentor  ... ok Teacher, maybe the spitballs didn't come from Don.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I have my very first carving of a Red Headed Duck and the only thing that is "right" about it, is the fact that its "head" is "red".............super ugly and could even be mistaken for a shoe

What a difference a few years of practice can make


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I laughed at the "mistaken for a shoe"

again, my favourite quote comes to mind: "If it is worth doing, it is worth doing wrong". 
And from that wrong blossoms experience, skills, knowledge and wisdom.
Thank you. (adding to my mentor list)


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I am learning as I go through this life that "fear" can be a huge waste of time and energy. I understand that some situations (and sometimes common sense) warrants some level of fear, but I noticed that in some people (myself included in the past) spend so much time "fearing" and saying "what if this or that happens" that they live their lives in an almost crippled state.

I used to live my life much more cautiously than I do now, and I am far more creative and happy because I no longer do so. Ask yourself "what's the worst that can happen?" Usually the answer doesn't deserve the time and energy that fearing the outcome takes from you.

I am glad to see you jumping in Debbie. Somehow I can predict that you will do just fine. If a piece falls off or something is not just right, you will still have fun and from what little I know or have seen of you, I feel that you will learn from it.

"It is better to have tried and failed then to not have tried at all"

We are all PROUD of you!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


thanks.
I let go of limitations quite awhile ago - but that voice of fear is still there whispering, trying to stop me from trying new things. The difference is that now I know that it has no merit in 99% of the situations in my life. I know how to acknowledge it and still move forward, although it did take me some time to take the picture of the shoe.

It is a fascinating journey. And to be honest I get a kick out of recognizing that voice of fear and not letting it control me. It reminds me of how far I've come!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


oh.. and my mentor list keeps growing!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Isn't it amusing how we can compare our first attempts to our current work? As embarrassing as they may be, our first projects were our pride of the day and rightly so, as they were our baby steps to becoming the craftspeople we are today and masterscraftsmen/women of tomorrow.

And fondness goes out to the recipients who graciously admired and even kept those projects!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


MsDebbie - I am the KING of fear - fear of flying, fear of earthquakes, the list goes on. I guess I have used carving to tackle that generalized personality trait. If something scares me, and believe me, the warshirt scared me out of my wits, I tackle the hard things immediately. It doesn't erase the fear of flying but it does cement the idea that my fears are only situational fear as opposed to dispositional.
It's amazing how a little shoe challenge can bring so many people together.

Moron , you made me laugh with that.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I think carving should be enjoyable. Figure that out and let the chips fall where they may. If you enjoy it enough, complex and realistic renderings out of wood will be a natural progression.

Plus you have to consider how often an amateurish rendering can have superior appeal to something done more precisely. Like the photo realistic painting that is so good you lose sight that it's a painting!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Yes Miles, that's a good analogy - we are artists, NOT photocopiers!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


and all because of a shoe! 

good discussion.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Ha, this is true - all because of a shoe.
When I teach dancing, I find the adults harder to teach because they are accustomed to using two words before they even try something new that the children don't… "I can't".
The children take on new tasks just the way they have thus far learned to walk, talk, eat with utensils etc., just another new thing in their lives.
From that point on, I guess we're all jaded by fears and failures of fearing.
When I started painting this summer, I was so scared because I'd procrastinated for years. People always said " But look how beautiful you paint your carvings!" To tell you the truth, painting my carvings and painting a picture is like painting the kitchen wall opposed to painting a picture OF the kitchen wall. From the minute I started, I kept the little secret in my head that "Who cares how lousy it is, I can use the excuse that it's my FIRST painting." 
So, after a few hours on a safe landscape, I chucked it and promised my generous landlady that I would paint pictures of her horses for her husband's Christmas gift…and after the carvings she has of mine, how could I not work to my utmost to provide her with a quality painting. So, hardest thing …perfect horses and I am not allowing myself to use any excuse as to why it doesn't turn out right…if it doesn't, I won't know because I'll do my best with the knowledge and experience I have at this point in time.
Wonderful opportunity to discuss.!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


for the past several years I have listened intently to my "ego voice" as I call it .. learning how it speaks to me in an effort to "protect me", to place limitations on my life, on my risk-taking (to try new things), on my living, and yes on my "good enough" excuses.

Now, I can catch it whispering in my ear and silence it so I can do whatever it is that I have a desire to do. .. today it is to carve a shoe or at the very least benefit from the golden opportunity of a free class with a Master Carver.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Debbie;

Sounds like you might be over thinking this shoe thing. It really is simple.

Take your block of wood and carve away all the wood that isn't part of a shoe.

Nothing to it!

Have fun.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


haha good point.

I'm not a born woodworker .. but I am a born psychologist and LOVE to play games with the brain.. I love to carve away what isn't part of the real "me" and voila!! Nothing to it


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Debbie,

I found your title interesting and I would ask you to Re-think the term and see if your fear might be more related to the word "realism." I have the utmost respect for Jordan and his carvings and the level of reality he brings to the piece. I enjoy shaping wood and will develop as a carver but my pieces will never be to the level of realism that Jordan brings. Not because I feel I could never reach that level (though I still believe that level is reached by a combination of natural talent and a work ethic towards carving I do not have) but because that isn't the type of carver I want to be.

I have seen many types and styles of carving, be it more rustic, stylized, caricatured, etc. Many pieces, though not realistic were close to "perfection" of what the artist was hoping to achieve or express. This is a great exercise, and while I do not have the time to work on it right now, it is one I will pick up and work on at a later time. I think, while you work on your piece, you might not want to say to yourself "How can I make this look real?" but use the project as a launching pad to ask yourself "What do I want to make this piece become?"

God has not only blessed us with a Jordan, He also blessed us with a Debbie. I am excited to see the journey you take to discover the carver you were meant to be.

David


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


thanks for the "thoughts to ponder".
I guess if I was to re-title this blog it would simply be "Perfectionism" and if I re-wrote the blog itself it wouldn't be about realism but about the entire experience.

For me, on my journey, it doesn't matter if it is carving or singing or cooking or gardening or (insert anything here) ... I have a nagging thought of "will it be good enough". It was so ingrained in my psyche during my school years that it pops up frequently still today (many, many years after the completion of school).

What I find interesting, after reading everyone's comments is how "fear" and "style" and "realism" is interpreted differently by different people.

I love this stuff!!!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I am grateful to have this opportunity. It is a challenge in every sense. I have wanted to learn a little carving for some time. I would have never selected a shoe as my first victim, but it is the perfect model. Thanks to Jordan and LJ for doing this.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I totally agree!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Well, I'm delighted with what others have sent me and although I'm not expecting perfection, when you're teaching something to people new to a theme, you kind of have to limit artistic freedom to a certain extent otherwise this old teacher so new to cyber tutorials might go crazy trying to help everyone. I love what is being done so far!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


My thoughts on this: It doesn't matter how good your carving/shoe turns out to be. The object of this class is to try to do your best… no let me rephrase this…it is to do the best you possibly can. Does not matter if it looks like someone vomited all over it, it matters that you tried…and in trying you will succeed in learning something about carving, a lot about the shoe your'e carving, you will learn how Jordan goes about his carvings. As the saying goes, "Nothing ventured, nothing gained" applies in this case. DO NOT WORRY about it not being good enough! Whatever you do, if you did your best, will be good enough! Take comfort in the thought that your next one will be a bit better!

I truly wish I could carve along with you guys but I must get stuff ready for my next showing.

Good luck all, Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


What's this perfectionist business? I am far from it and that is why I got a sore head! 
That's why I do a lot of arty things rather than cabinet making etc I dont need to get the ruler out!

This shoe carving lesson, as with* life *is a learning curve. 
By the time we have finished we know what we shouldn't have done!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


a "white" Aunt Jamima


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


oh yes.. the words of wisdom: you really can't "try" to do something .. you either do it or you don't.

so I "WILL" be as precise as this brain, these eyes, and these hands will let me be "in the moment", given the mood I am in, the patience I have, and whatever other factors affect the seeing and creating!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


You girls are so great! I think you are both spot-on with your attitudes and I am right here with you. I am glad there is room here on my 'pink cloud' for friends! I LIKE being challenged and I LIKE doing things that others may think I can't. When I first started playing the piano, I wanted to play a piece that my teacher told me was 'way to hard right now'. She told me I could learn it later when I got better. I was so determined, I had the first page done by the next week's lesson and shocked the hell out of her. She wound up teaching me the entire piece and looked at me quite differently from then on. (The piece was Malagueña by Ernesto Lecuona) I was 14 then.

I always am up to a good challenge. Why not? I may have not always been successful, but I at least knew that I tried and I always learned a lot in the process.

I hope my bits get here today because I am dying to get going on this. I have been reading about it over the weekend and can't wait to get my hands dusty!

Thanks, Debbie for this blog you started. I think the discussions about the project are going to be just as valuable to all of us as the lessons themselves!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Initially I wrote for my own "personal discovery" .. I write,... and the I read the words and learn a bit about myself.

Little did I know that the discovery would be so much greater-thanks to the feedback, the personal comments shared, and the support and challenges provided to me as well as all of the participants of this shoe challenge.

I love LumberJocks!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Playing Malagueña would be a wonderful thing. How happy you must have been when you completed it.

This SHOE practice will be my "Malagueña".

ddwwb


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


It was, Don. It was a 'good' version too. My piano is still in the States and I do miss it. But I wouldn't have time anyway now so I rationalize that and listen to music on my computer.

I can't wait to see how you do. I know it will be great! It is wonderful of Jordan to be able to encourage so many of us out of our comfort zones! It is also nice to get to know each other on a more personal level too, with us all going through this together. 

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I had to look up that song on YouTube. 
I was impressed by the story.. more so, now that I've listened to it.

And I was thrilled at conquering some Mule song that was in my first piano book


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Debbie, I can sure identify with much of what you said. For most of my life I've been only an admirerer of woodworking, certain I didn't possess the skills to create beautiful, lasting peices. I had planned to pass on the shoe carving challenge, but now I think I'll make some time to give it a try. And, hey, this blog would make a pretty good first chapter of your next book! Thanks for all you do.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


I'm so thrilled to hear that you have decided to join the class!!

(and thanks re: book)


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


That's two new takers today - I'm thrilled that the blogs must be making the challenge look do-able to everyone.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


They are GREAT Jordan! You are a wonderful teacher! 

Sheila


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Ok Ms Debbie,
I give in - I concur!
" I "WILL" be as precise as this brain, these eyes, and these hands will let me be "in the moment", given the mood I am in, the patience I have, and whatever other factors affect the seeing and creating!

You know I picked up the boot yesterday loooked at it and promtly put it back down, I just couldn't face it. But I know that I will want to get the little blighter finished, so I am as determined as Shelia was with her Piano. I gave up on the piano lessons as I didn't like the teacher but there are no worries about Jordan, his manner is great- even online! 
You must have made a great teacher, Jordan, when you were at school.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


you go, girl!! 

We WILL conquer the shoes! (or boots)


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


LOL !


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


WOW!
This is starting to look like
(Don, ducking and running)
a chick-shop!

JK!

ddwwb


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


and you like it here, don't you, Don. 

women brighten up the room.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


"Peep, peep!"


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Hey! I just had a thought . . .

Maybe it is like the the 'asking directions when driving' thing. That's why we are only hearing from us gals!

Hummm . . . . . .

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


that's a good thought, Sheila! 
the guys are probably busy finishing up their shoes already …


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


Not a chance, Debbie! They are just waiting for us to ask the questions they are thinking! 

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


true.. and then sitting there saying that the women do all of the talking.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


heh heh heh heh


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


You know if we dont do- the thinking, the talking and the doing,- it would never get done !!! :-D


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Carving & Perfectionism*
> 
> Oct. 3/10
> 
> ...


hahaa good one.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*A Pause ..*

Oct. 4/10

Today I got the Dremel out and started uncovering the sole of my shoe. And then I had to pause…

A pause.. why, you ask? I had to take a picture at this point because from this point forward things could start going wrong. Right now, it looks likes the sole of a shoe. I feel like stopping right now and putting my shoe on display - "look what I did".

But, alas, that is not what this journey is about and i must continue to move forward. So I switched tips, grabbed a pencil and started marking the little lines in the sole's design. At this point I was starting to see the "non-perfection" appear and was glad that I had taken a photo of the "before". I haven't carved any of the lines yet but they are SO tiny….

And then I had a visitor. A Beautiful red damselfly landed on my chest and as I looked down it was just a few inches from my face. She spread her wings out and relaxed, wiping her face and staring up at me. She and I had a conversation for about 15 minutes.

I am a believer in learning from wildlife, learning life strategies from how they live, in other words: Animal Totems. Damselflies and dragonflies have many characteristics of survival, living, and beauty. Here is a quote from this site:


The power of Dragonfly lies in its ability to see around things by looking from different angles. Using its ability to transform colors and lights by reflecting and refracting them, Dragonfly shows us that life, like light, can bend, shift, and adapt in various ways, making life's appearance never be what it appears to be. Dragonfly's magic shows us to see through life's illusions and find our true vision. It calls us to transform within our lives and reminds us to feel deeply so we will have the compassion necessary to help ourselves and others.

I smile as I think of the wisdom of my visitor. Not only does it apply to my own life, as I move through the nagging voice of fear and perfectionism and attempt my first carving, but it also speaks to the carving itself. The wisdom reminds me to look at the shoe from different angles, to observe the light and shadows, seeing beyond first appearances, discovering how my shoe really looks.

When the damselfly said good-bye, I put down the wood and put down the pencil. I need a finer tipped pencil to be more precise. I need to put my glasses on and really look at those details on the shoe. I need to "see" and I need to "be".

And the pause continues.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


Good for you, Debbie! You are one smart lady. It is much more difficult to stop and take a breath and think than just plowing ahead blindly. Most of all - thank you for posting your thoughts and reminding us all to do the same.

There have been times in the past when I have tried designing something that I saw in my head but it just wasn't translating to my drawings. Often this is when I would switch gears and go for a walk or sit on the beach and look at the waves for a bit and clear my head. More often than not, when returning to the drawing, I was able to see things in a different and many times clearer perspective. I believe this is what you are describing.

I am really enjoying getting to know you through these posts and this project.

Great post! Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


So where is the picture?

You remember what Karson would always say, right?

No picture, didn't happen!

Have fun;

Lee


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


Deb, don't toil too badly over details at this point. When I started painting the horses, the teacher said, body 1, body 2, face 1, face 2 as opposed to finishing each whole horse…which I wanted to. And as I learn, I see that by the time, I've made the rounds, and after finishing the second face, I see what I've learned and feel like changing things on the first body. 
There will be a details section at the very end and by the time you reach that point, you will have learned from the other sections and will see things that you don't now.
I LOVE to bead dragon flies on my native carvings.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


How soulful! I can see you are going to enjoy this journey on your project, and your life!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


thanks everyone. 
I wouldn't be too worried about it - except I'm really trying not to do "just good enough" and so I am looking.. and seeing.. and pausing.

As for pictures-I didn't take a picture of the dragonfly even though I had a camera at my side because it was a personal moment between her and I and I didn't want to interrupt it.

And as for the shoe-well, when I post the finished project I will select some of the stages photos to add. You might see the sole at that point. Until then you will just have to be satisfied with having this peek into my "soul" instead


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


I loved the story of the dragonfly, such a nice and personal message too. Glad to hear that you appreciated the visit and listened. 
Good for you, more people should be more aware/attune to thier surroundings to be able to get the most out of life. It amazes me, that what I take for granted other people dont even see. I feel sad for those people as they are missing out on a wonderful experience.
take it easy on that shoe of yours!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


That was a great story about the dragonfly and I loved the quote. I wish you well on the carving of your shoe in Jordan's class.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


thanks 

When Rick and I go for a drive we'll see dear and hawks and wolves even.. and are pretty sure that 99% of the traffic are oblivious to the special sightings.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


you know when we head out bush for the day, my husband is driving - well trying to as he is too busy looking at all the flowers, birds, kangaroos, etc. along the way. it's then time to get out and walk! 

Hey I know you will like this story, last week when we went out bush we were driving on a tar road heading out of the National park always on the lookout for wallabies and roos etc. In this one area of grassland, several roos/wallabies were grazing by the side of the road. 
Ok, we saw them and they saw us, all good until one didn't look both ways before he crossed the road. It was only pure chance that we didn't have a kangaroo as a hood ornament or set the side air bags off. As he just came flying out and decided at the last moment to go back where he came from. 
That certainly made us even more aware of our surroundings that we shared, to make the short trip even more interesting, further along we came across an echidna (similar to a porcupine) waddling accross the road. Ok by now we were out of the park heading home, but so as not to be bored by the travel, a cow decided that the grass was definitely greener outside her paddock but was contently standing in the middle of the road - as they do.

So apart from enjoying all the spring wild flowers, skinks scurring and birds mating while on our walk we also had an interesting trip home!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


I loved your story, Theresa! What a beautiful place you live in. Near me there is a cat that loves to cross back and forth. I am always careful and go slowly in that area especially because she has darted across several times in the past. It would break my heart to harm her! Just because we build a road, doesn't mean we own it! I truly believe in respect for the creatures around us.

It was a nice story to wake up to. Thanks for telling it to us!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


wonderful story! So many sightings! loved it.

and I love how it reminds me/us that we (LumberJocks) are from around the world.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


Doesn't the world just seem so much SMALLER when we all talk to each other here on a daily basis? How fortunate we are to be able to call each other "friends"!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *A Pause ..*
> 
> Oct. 4/10
> 
> ...


the internet truly is a gift to the world.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*In Your Dreams!*

Oct. 5/10

I guess I have a bug .. the bug.. the carving bug… Now, I'm dreaming about it!

No, I didn't work on the shoe. In my dream I picked up a piece of firewood and there staring at me was a wood spirit beckoning to be released from the wood. In my dream it took me some time to figure out what I was looking at and then I realized that I was to carve it.



that's it.. a short blog this morning. Not very "deep" but I thought you might get a smile from it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


*Debbie!*

This has been a very interesting read.

I'm sorry I'm not participating in this challenge. I have a personal challenge that I shouldn't put off much longer. I have too many unfinished things that I should be doing. That's a huge challenge all by itself.

*I'll be watching the progress of this challenge though.*


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


I had a dream that the leaves were all beautiful colors one minute then the trees were nearly bear the next. I wonder what that means. Maybe time is going by too quickly for me.

I got my bits last night Debbie! I am now waiting for the moment to call me to begin the real thing.  I can't wait and I will know when it is the right time.

I will keep you posted.

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


And still, no pictures.

Lee


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


Are you wearing a mask when you dremel? That sawdust does funny things to your head. I'm joking, but I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


Lee.. just close your eyes and imagine…...... see? that works!

dust mask..funny.. very funny 

Dick-we'll be watching in the future when things get settled again for you. Then you can carve a shoe for us.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


*I'm with Lee*, the more pictures the better.

*Debbie!* You may see a shoe carving someday, but with hand tools.

Power carving is too much work *"Stressful"* for me. *Chisels* are for us old timers. <O}&


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


It is pretty neat to see you getting pumped up about carving! It is exciting to see results when you are carving something, almost magical in ways, and it is always a personal and unique creation, a way of expression. Looking forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


It seems funny to me that since I posted about my carving class alt of you are starting to carve or post more pics of carving. Or is it coincidence. But I know how you feel msdebbie


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


pumped up? I'll let you know when I'm all done with the shoe. If it's good - I'll be pumped hahaa


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


I'll let you in on a bit of a secret- I haven't dreamt about carving but lately I have dreamt that I am at school!!!! Does this mean anything? :- z


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


haha let's see.. classroom, Teacher Straker, students.. um.. well..


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


Dream on girls - just quit yer gabbing will ya! I dream of the day when I can give you all a passing grade!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *In Your Dreams!*
> 
> Oct. 5/10
> 
> ...


ok ok ok
I didn't get to carve today… so back to dreaming until tomorrow 
"the dog ate my homework".


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Remembering...*

Oct. 7/10

Today as I was carving out the toe area of my shoe (yes, it still looks like a shoe at this point!) I was contemplating what I could write about in my blog and thought that I wouldn't have anything to say. (I know you boys are surprised at that and are probably breathing a sigh of relief as well)-but …. 

With my Dremel in hand I started thinking of when I first bought the tool. (Note: I was thinking BETWEEN carving sections… focus, focus, focus.) Anyway, I realized that when I first bought my Dremel I was excited about the possibilities.

After a couple of little projects the Dremel pretty much sat idle, basically because the wood I had was not conducive to beginner carvers. And because of this difficulty I needed help. I searched for (and requested) tutorials and videos on carving with a Dremel. But I never found anything that was of help to me. And so my little Dremel set has sat all alone, other than the few times that I have used it for the drill press abilities for scrollsaw work.

That all seems so long ago but since I've only been a LumberJock for 3+ years, in the big scheme of things, three years ago is basically yesterday! So, for three years I waited.. actually forgetting about my desire to try carving things with the Dremel. And then along comes Jordan who proposes offering a carving class. I threw my hat into the ring and have been "carving". We started this journey a week ago but it wasn't until today that I realized that I was fulfilling a wish! I've been so caught up in not letting fear stop me from doing this that I had forgotten about the joy that is part of the experience.

I think this wisdom was pointed out by a few people already-relax and have fun-but my mind was elsewhere.

And today - it's a whole new ballgame!
I'm carving.
With my Dremel.
And having fun.
And it isn't that difficult or frustrating. 
Yet.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Remembering...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


What, no pictures?

Ha.

Have fun.

Lee


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Remembering...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


What - it's not frustrating or difficult? I'll have to work on that!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Remembering...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


pictures are all in my mind… 

funny Jordan. funny-you have to remember that I was working with pine before!! See? Now THAT is frustrating and difficult!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Remembering...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


Started my Dremel work yesterday, Debbie. It *is *FUN! I know you will have fun too! It will only get the best of you if you let it. WE won't let that happen to you!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Remembering...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


the Dremel part is cool ..not frustrating at all, now that I'm working with a good piece of wood - and I have the right teacher (thank you Jordan) and a super support system!.

This morning I envisioned my next project-which might just start unfolding in-between shoe carving.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Remembering...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


I've been doing that too, Debbie! My head is spinning with the possibilities. I have done a few shaping projects, but this is the first real 'carving' besides a leaf pin I did. I can't wait to learn the techniques someone as successful as Jordan uses in his complicated carvings. I am sure that some of it will sink and I will be able to apply it to my own ideas and build on them. This is so much bigger than a shoe!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Remembering...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


I agree.
I "need" that specific "how to" in order to feel comfortable .. I'm getting that (thanks Jordan) and now the creative side of me is getting ready to fly!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Remembering...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the pics Deb.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*The Real Challenge Begins...*

Oct. 7/10

Having overcome the battle with "fear at starting something new" I have now moved onto a new personal challenge.

This afternoon my mind decided that it didn't want to "see" in 3-d contoured vision and translate that image onto a smaller less contoured shape.

Here is where I really have to battle with the perfectionism or "good enough" challenge. I've been doing a lot of deep breathing this afternoon, as a strategy to stop myself from just carving out a shoe shape - any shoe shape, anything that would resemble or could resemble, or might remotely resemble a shoe.

My mind keeps saying, "do you really care about the details of the shoe? Just carve a shoe… get on with it.. move on". On another day I might have given in. But not today. Today, I stepped back and put down the Dremel. Today I reminded myself that I do have the will power to take it slowly, to look and see and do my best to copy the design. On my "next" shoe, I can make it however I want - but this shoe is the "shoe challenge" shoe. This shoe is going to look like my running shoe - to the best of my ability. 
I'm sure I am going to have a few "back up plans" from here on in, covering up an oops or two or three or four. But I will do my best to prevent them (the oops'). I will take my time. I will be patient.

I can do this.

I think I can.

I hope I can.

Maybe.

Perhaps.

I'm holding my breath.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Real Challenge Begins...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


You hang in there, Debbie! I also started my shoe today in earnest. So far, it is OK but I didn't really look at the amount of detail that was in the sole alone when I chose it. I was quite a bit overwhelmed while measuring it out, but then as I started carving, it was all doing a bit better. I have some issues with it too, and stopped to ask a question before ruining it, so I will see where it goes from here. I tend to err on the side of being conservative, which is good in this case because it is easier to take more off than put it back on. I think that when you are overwhelmed, you are doing the right thing to take a break and regroup. I am glad you came back though.

I think the fact that you are conscious of everything will be in your favor. Just don't let it get the best of you and take the fun out of it. I think there are many of us struggling along with you and even if we mess up, there are many things we will learn by doing this.

I'm cheering for you!!! 

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Real Challenge Begins...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


thanks Sheila.
I'm at this moment envisioning the laughter at the comparison between the real shoe and the carved one.. in the end - it will be what it will be. The question is, what will my journey be like along the way?
((thinking zen and joy.. zen and joy.. zen and joy… ohmmmmm)) hahahaha


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Real Challenge Begins...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


Ladies, ladies, don't fret. Just like painting my horse hairs over and over on top of each other to refine them, I do the same with my carving. My shoe to this point is really just shaped, and with a fair amount of boo-boo wood. At this point, I don't want it to be anything BUT good enough as that's as far as the blogs go. What I want you to do is just be able to look at it and say - yes it does look like 'the shape' of a shoe, as opposed to a square block with a bit of rounding here and there. I once judged a competition where there was a little bear. Everything was sweet except he had not completed the rounding of the shoulders, the head, the legs, basically everywhere. So it was like a semi square block with hair and a face, but I suppose because the face was so cute, he might've overlooked refining the rest. You don't have to be talented or a perfectionist to realize that a little rounder in spots might help or a little thinner in spots might look more true to form.

PS. Sheila just sent me her shoe and she's worrying about absolutely nothing! It was perfect.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Real Challenge Begins...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


yes, Yoda.. thank you wise one 

the good news is that I am "seeing" all the elements of the shoe.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Real Challenge Begins...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


and FYI, you have another woman hanging around the locker room - Carolynne - has her bits and wood and will soon be gossiping around the water fountain with y'all.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Real Challenge Begins...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


the more the merrier


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Real Challenge Begins...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


You know I was a bit concerned with all this measuring and checking that I got myself all confused. So I thought that I was all too worried that I messing it up. 
Instead of just mulling around the shoe and getting myself in a knot I thought the best thing to do was to try and make some sense out of it. 
So….... I just cut into it. 
Well….. It has turned out great and now I know where i am heading coz I can actually see!!!! 
Make sense? No I didn't think it would, but what I think I am trying to say is - *It will be alright on the night!!!!!!!* all that measuring and planing comes out in the end.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Real Challenge Begins...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


makes sense to me-"trust" .. trust that you've done it right and just go for it… 
I'll "go for it" today some time


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *The Real Challenge Begins...*
> 
> Oct. 7/10
> 
> ...


This is soooooo cool, many years ago when I was a wee lad of about 13 I took one of my first art classes and we started into some flat carving then we went into 3d carving and my first piece was a old rotten tennis shoe I had at the time. This is just soooooo neat, makes me want to start back to carving again…. you go guys, and galls… Can't wait to see the pic's


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Creativity*

Oct. 8/10

This morning, feedback from my shoe carving peers got me thinking about "creativity".

My mind, and Spirit, I guess, are very creative. They really enjoy thinking and envisioning the possibilities. Yesterday, I started feeling comfortable with the carving process, giving me some breathing room, and my creative side kicked into gear. I am now seeing lots of new projects ready to unfold.

This blossoming of creativity, however, gives me another challenge because the shoe carving is about technique, about seeing, and about the details. In one of my first blogs about this experience I talked about the challenge of perfectionism and whether I was a perfectionist avoiding failure. Today, I don't think that is it at all. Today, looking at the process and the fire inside raring to go, I see the details as roadblocks to my creativity. Having to deal with the details is like stuffing my into a small little box and closing the lid. It feels stifling.

Now, don't get me wrong, the details are a very important part of the creative process. We can or I should say "I can", create something for the sake of creating and the end result will be a success for me, but if I want to create art, to create something meaningful, there are rules that have to be followed, which means paying attention to the details.

Relating this to photography, which I know a little bit more about than carving, there are snapshots, there are good photos, and then there is "photo art". Photo art uses the rules of art and of photography to create something great. It transforms a photo into something bigger than the picture itself. It moves you, it speaks to you, and it challenges you to think and to feel. To create this powerful image, you have to know the rules. The rules are the elements within which you create something great and, also, knowing how to play with the rules and break the rules in an artistic way takes the art to a whole other level.










*Dunes* ~canoes at a park ~Debbie Pribele, 1999

With carving, before I can create art I have to know the rules, the "how to's", including how to see and carve the details. Once I know how to do this and can do this then I am ready to create wood art, "Debbie style".

And so I use my will power to stay focused on the details, to stick to the process of one step at a time, and to create a copy of my shoe rather than just carving out "a" shoe. Today I am learning the rules and the art of wood carving.

~Debbie, an artist in training


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Creativity*
> 
> Oct. 8/10
> 
> ...


this is what i enjoy about this ,,,its brought out your creative side…your wanting to carve and have designs rolling around and wanting to develop…but at this time your using your willpower and are following the teachers instruction…but i cant wait to see what you end up starting to carve after the shoe part is done…i had to bow out from the shoe project for now…the timing wasn't right for me and with my back problems , im limited as to how much wood work i can do…and right now i have to focus on other projects..i really wanted to do it…but now is not right…but im enjoying so much watching you go through this…and i cant wait to see where it leads you…this is just great…grizz


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Creativity*
> 
> Oct. 8/10
> 
> ...


Enthusiasm and inspiration, that's about all you need.

I feel like I'm a few steps ahead of you in discovering the possibilities of shaping wood. Watching and learning from others the versatility of wood and how it's only limited by our imaginations. I'm doing things I never dreamed of, new horizons are all of a sudden opened for my imagination.

So cool to see you going through the same feelings I had. Have fun. Also looking forward to your new projects….......


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Creativity*
> 
> Oct. 8/10
> 
> ...


I agree. I think a large part of our success will be due to the encouragement and inspiration we receive from each other. Many of us would have never attempted to tackle this project without encouragement from the others here. Once we made our commitment, we feel the support of our fellow LJ's both who are participating, and also those who are just observing and cheering us on and also helping us out with their knowledge and expertise.

For myself, the socialization and comradeship that is here is an integral part of my own success. No matter what my shoe looks like in the end, I will not only have learned much about carving from a very talented and patient teacher, but also I will have enriched my life by getting to know my friends here a bit better.

How can we lose?

Sheila


----------

